# Fragmented recordings suddenly started occuring.



## sgiwiz (Aug 7, 2005)

In the last few days I have experienced many recordings that have been split into four or so short chunks. At first I thought maybe it was a problem with a drop in signal on one recording because it was from my OTA antenna. But it has occurred on several other recordings over the last few days that are SD satellite sources and the weather is fine now, and has never been a source of breakup from my dish. Usually these fractured recordings are split into four pieces, 1 min, 17 min, 45 min. etc... getting longer as the show progresses. 

Any clue why this might be happening? Is it happening to anyone else recently?

Thanks.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like a signal issue or a power source issue. I bet you'll find out that the box is rebooting for some reason. Others have reported that the 942 is sensitive to power fluxes. Maybe you should try a UPS.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

sgiwiz said:


> In the last few days I have experienced many recordings that have been split into four or so short chunks. At first I thought maybe it was a problem with a drop in signal on one recording because it was from my OTA antenna. But it has occurred on several other recordings over the last few days that are SD satellite sources and the weather is fine now, and has never been a source of breakup from my dish. Usually these fractured recordings are split into four pieces, 1 min, 17 min, 45 min. etc... getting longer as the show progresses.
> 
> Any clue why this might be happening? Is it happening to anyone else recently?
> 
> Thanks.


Definately get an UPS with voltage regulation. I had the same problem periodically. Never happened again after getting the UPS.


----------



## sgiwiz (Aug 7, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Definately get an UPS with voltage regulation. I had the same problem periodically. Never happened again after getting the UPS.


Interesting, I have had the 924 for about six months, on the same supply, in the same place, with a high end surge protector which also powers several other devices which would not have come back to these settings on their own if the power had actually failed. Did your issue manifest itself with actual power OUTages or just spikes? And do you have a UPS that you recommend?

Either way, this issue has never occurred before this week, and it's now randomly occurring three or four times within the space of a one hour recording, but not during the following hour of recording, or during the two or three hours that I might actually use the unit to watch TV on a good evening.

Only slightly more likely is the signal loss idea, except:
A) Is the software supposed to split recording into smaller parts when it looses signal? It didn't used to I'm pretty sure, I have a couple of 45 minute versions of LOST from before I got my new antenna a couple of months ago. Perhaps this is a new "feature" of 2.82?
B) It has been occurring on both SAT and OTA recordings in the same week long period. Also, I just checked, it happened three times on a recording from 9pm - 10pm and then not once on the same channel from 10pm-11pm on the same evening. And there is no sign of signal loss in the picture right up to the last frame.

To me it feels more like a drive I/O error or something. Is there a tool in the 924 to test the drive? Or test anything?

It seems like it would be a good idea for this unit to do what the ReplayTV units do and keep an accurate log of not only power outages, but signal loss and other problems which occur. It sure would be a useful tool in solving issues like this.

Your help and suggestions for troubleshooting are appreciated. Toby.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Sgwiz-

Next time this happens, pull up the timer schedule and page up into the History. Check what is says for the events in question. When I had this problem it said "STB Reboot". The 942 is very sensitive to undervoltages. Many UPS don't kick to battery unless the voltage drops to 88. The 942 will often reboot prior to that point. That is why you need an UPS with AVR (Automatic Voltage Regulation). All the main brands have models with this. 

This problem did not manifest immediately for me either. I'm guessing that when the weather started getting cold, the power company started adjusting the loads more frequently.


----------



## sgiwiz (Aug 7, 2005)

LtMunst - thanks. It does seem to be the same "STB reboot" that you experienced. And thanks for guiding me to where this information is stored I would have grown old searching for it. 

You're right, it's probably a cold weather thing, it's just weird how it'll happen four times in an hour, and then not once in the next hour. 

Of course, it's terrifically annoying that this $700 piece of hardware was designed with such a poorly managed power circuit that it will shut off when nothing else in my house does (including a couple of Apple G5 machines). I'll have to spend another... what $100 - to get one of these for my media closet. 

Oh well, I probably should have had one all the time anyway I guess. I'll add it to my Amazon.com wish list and see if I get lucky this xmas. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

sgiwiz said:


> ...
> 
> Oh well, I probably should have had one all the time anyway I guess. I'll add it to my Amazon.com wish list and see if I get lucky this xmas.


Sent you a PM with a suggestion and price.


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

this was exactly the symptoms i had and posted about in two other threads,
it was my unit rebooting during recording, at least it would keep recording
after the reboot but was a pain in the butt.

it appears at this point that CS's suggestion of clearing the HDD off has put
an end to this issue for me! i did not completely clear it off but got rid of
everything from about the time problem started (which was coincidently
or not, probably not, just after 282 downloaded) to the present time.


----------



## sgiwiz (Aug 7, 2005)

After taking on board everyone's advice, I have a brand new UPS unit with AVR and power cleaning etc. for my 924. But as a test, before I took the time to instal the UPS, I tried DATHead2's suggestion of clearing off the hard drive. 

This fixed the problem completely and it hasn't occurred again since my initial post. So, great news.

The problem appears to be linked to drive space, fragmented files perhaps, maybe even the lack of contiguous drive space?

I will install the UPS unit anyway, because I think it's a good safety measure and the thing wasn't that expensive. Plus, I kind of like the idea that if my power goes out in the middle of an episode of LOST the 942 will still be recording it for the next 38 minutes. 

Thanks to all for the help and advice. 

sgiwiz


----------

